# JW/Welder classification



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Pfloyd527 said:


> I'm laid off and I've figured what the hell teach myself to weld.. I have access to welders and just recently purchased a book by Larry jeffus about welding... What can I expect to would on, once I teach myself the theory and work on my form, up down over under side top whatever.... Any pointers???


 

I can weld very good, and there are very few situations where you need to "work" the rod. A steady hand, and having the machine set correctly, is far better.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Pony up the cash for one of those instant dark masks. The guy whio showed me how to weld had one beats trying to do that head flip thing and not lose sight of the work.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Weld yourself a welding table for some practice. Practice makes perfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

why not take the jatc class?

I am only an apprentice, but I have been able to take it(just always busy)

I think its 100 bucks maybe? includes all material and what not


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Skilled welders seem to be in short supply in the States. Maybe I should look into it as well.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Well what kind of welding do you want to do - mig, tig, flux core, or arc It's all about practice, mig is about the easiest. If you do by an auto hood buy a miller-matic there about the best you don't want a cheap one cause they won't always turn on when they should. I have worked with guys that thought the $60 auto were fine, sucked when they got there eyes burned. If you want to travel there is real good money in tank welding. You can make around $1100 a week as a helper they will teach you then you can make around $1500 a week I'm a certified class B welder

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> why not take the jatc class?


Yeah, if you can take a class do it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah, if you can take a class do it.


I agree.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah, if you can take a class do it.


I never under stood why you would pay to learn something that someone will teach you for free. I worked with guys that went to the welding school when we started they made more but they had a big student loan payment And in 3mo on the job I was ready for the test and made the same as them

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

he is in the union. its 100 bucks if that...

thats materials, books, and what ever else. 


huuuuuge debt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> he is in the union. its 100 bucks if that...
> 
> thats materials, books, and what ever else.


Yeah I woulda killed for that deal, the extent of my welding education when I started in process/instrumentation and fabrication was watch this guy, then I got handed the gun an was told to make sure this new storage tank didn't leak :laughing:

Even people that think they learned well on their own can benefit from a class or 2.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Pfloyd527 said:


> I'm laid off and I've figured what the hell teach myself to weld.. I have access to welders and just recently purchased a book by Larry jeffus about welding... What can I expect to would on, once I teach myself the theory and work on my form, up down over under side top whatever.... Any pointers???


In 2001 I took a call at Mystic power house (in Boston)as a welder (one of the best jobs of my career) It paid 15% over scale for welders as many locals around the USA will in order to man the calls.In Southern California the JATC had booths available 1st come 1st served and charged only for the rods used with an instructor to lend advice. Some locals have systems set up to prepare for the future need of this said skill, you will have to check on the areas particulars. I also know that area trade or technical schools offer classes and depending on your details(unemployed or child care, etc)
The job I am on now has the need for so many welders we have allowed out of craft to weld for us and even though I consider our scale low these said welders are making in excess of $1500 a week.Welding will create more options for employment for those that can certify and is well worth your efforts.


----------

